# Cameron Putters: Worth the money?



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a new putter as soon as I get home. I currently roll with an Odyssey Dual Force #2. I've had a mallet and played ok with it, but I just prefer the setup of a blade. Camerons seem to be the Cadillac of putters, but are they worth the money?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Someone once told me a putter was like a member of the opposite sex. You fall in love with certain things that someone else might not care for, whether it's just the looks, the feel or the characteristic way in which they respond to you.

In other words my friend, the only person who can tell you whether a Scotty Cameron putter is right for you is yourself.

Now, let me get philosophical here...

Personally, I wouldn't spend the money because I'm a fairly good putter with almost any putter I have ever tried, provided the head had enough weight to it that I could feel it. Without the heavier head, I tend to get "flippy" and make figure eights with my stroke. Give me that weight, whether in a blade or a mallet, and my stroke straightens out pretty well. The shape or brand is of virtually no importance to me, but some of the new shapes that look like the Starship Enterprise are a bit too far out and I'll have to see and try them before I can just blindly rush off to buy one.

I have about 6 putters in the closet right now, between $20 experiments and $130 experiments. Most frequently, I use a Taylormade Rossa Imola 8, what amounts to a very old fashioned flanged blade design. 

Sometimes I look at other putters because I feel I have reached a stage of life where modern technology in almost every regard could help me with my score. I haven't learned to cheat, so I depend on my clubs to do the math.

Looking for something for nothing, I have tried some putters when they were on sale and I've actually found a few with great feel and potential if I could get them bent to fit me better. (I have a propane torch, but sometimes I don't quite get the lie angle right) 

One in particular, a Carbite that looks like a Ping Anser, is one of the best feeling putters I have found. It sets up nicely, rolls the ball with VERY little hop off the club face and they are on sale for $20-$30 dollars almost everywhere on the internet.

OK, knock out the soapbox... that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Trigger said:


> I'm looking at getting a new putter as soon as I get home. I currently roll with an Odyssey Dual Force #2. I've had a mallet and played ok with it, but I just prefer the setup of a blade. Camerons seem to be the Cadillac of putters, but are they worth the money?


Quite frankly, I don't think so. I've tried out a plethora of putters and I've found some that feel the same to me as a Scott, but at 1/3 the price. That said, I didn't buy any of those either. I've got one that works for me (in my sig), and nothing will get it away from me until it doesn't work any more. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Someone once told me a putter was like a member of the opposite sex. You fall in love with certain things that someone else might not care for, whether it's just the looks, the feel or the characteristic way in which they respond to you.
> 
> In other words my friend, the only person who can tell you whether a Scotty Cameron putter is right for you is yourself.
> 
> ...


Now my two cents worth: Dennis, that philosophy could apply to any club in your bag. look at Surtees philisophy with golf balls, if you love some thing set it free if you don't put it in the water.
I have three putters and can tell the difference in the swing, but I'm just as lousey with the expensive one as I am with the less expensive. shouldn't the putter be fitted just like the rest of the clubs?:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Now my two cents worth: Dennis, that philosophy could apply to any club in your bag. look at Surtees philisophy with golf balls, if you love some thing set it free if you don't put it in the water.:dunno:


Good one Bob that one had me pissing myself.
I think I'll jump on the band wangon and say that you need to try before you buy because only you know what feels good to you. I was at the prac green the other day and was having a chat to another guy and he had a simalar design putter to that of a scotty and I had I try of it and it was a heavier putter and I quiet liked it. So each to their own


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> look at Surtees philisophy with golf balls, if you love something set it free...


I have been a believer in raising the level of lakes and streams all over the world! Not only am I a believer, I am an active participant!



> I'm just as lousy with the expensive one as I am with the less expensive. shouldn't the putter be fitted just like the rest of the clubs?:dunno:


That's my point for saying I don't see a reason to spend a fortune on a putter. I putt pretty well with just about anything you stick in my hands as long as I can feel some head weight.

Yes, I certainly agree a putter should be fitted. That's what I meant when talking about having a little propane torch, but not getting the lie right on some putters I have tried. 

I think the fitting of a putter should come down to three things.

Purely from a feel standpoint, I like to consider how hard a hit the face puts on the ball. In other words, does it roll the distance I think it should for the effort I put into it.

The other two things are more legitimate fitting issues of length and lie. I'm 6' 7" tall and I tend to bend over very much like Jack Nicklaus did. None the less, most of my putters, until recently, were 36" long or even adjusted to be longer. I had my elbows sticking out and I probably looked like a tv antennae. I tried a friend's putter one day, a 34" long model, and I discovered it allowed my arms to swing more freely. Since then, I've gone with 34" or 35" putters regardless of my height.

As far as the lie, I think it's even MORE important with the new technology. When the putter looks like the Starship Enterprise, that putter sole needs to be flat on the ground. If the heel or toe is high, I don't see any way the technology can work for it as best as it can.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Putters*

Okay Dennis, Rick and you too Trigger: dose a Putter have a degree of loft or is it 90 degrees?


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, most putters do have loft. I think the average is 4 degrees. Some custom putters even go higher than that. I think I heard somewhere that Phil Mickelson's custom Odyssey is something like 5.5 degrees. 
I definitely think that a putter, as with any club, should be fitted to you. That's one of the reasons I won't buy clubs on the internet. 

I guess what I'm wondering is, does the milled face on a Cameron, or some of the others, offer more consistency as far as distance control goes, than some of the putters out there with a polymer insert. I know I like to be able to tell how far I am going to hit the ball by how hard I hit it, rather than it coming off the face too hot. 
My Odyssey feels great, but especially on shorter putts, sometimes it seems like the ball takes off alot faster than it should.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Yes, most putters do have loft. I think the average is 4 degrees. Some custom putters even go higher than that. I think I heard somewhere that Phil Mickelson's custom Odyssey is something like 5.5 degrees.
> I definitely think that a putter, as with any club, should be fitted to you. That's one of the reasons I won't buy clubs on the internet.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is, does the milled face on a Cameron, or some of the others, offer more consistency as far as distance control goes, than some of the putters out there with a polymer insert. I know I like to be able to tell how far I am going to hit the ball by how hard I hit it, rather than it coming off the face too hot.
> My Odyssey feels great, but especially on shorter putts, sometimes it seems like the ball takes off alot faster than it should.


I wish I could give you an answer on that, I'm vacillating between the ping I'm using and the Adams putter I got with this club set they feel good for long and Short putts. The ping has the insert and the Adams doesn't.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Trigger said:


> Yes, most putters do have loft. I think the average is 4 degrees. Some custom putters even go higher than that. I think I heard somewhere that Phil Mickelson's custom Odyssey is something like 5.5 degrees.
> I definitely think that a putter, as with any club, should be fitted to you. That's one of the reasons I won't buy clubs on the internet.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is, does the milled face on a Cameron, or some of the others, offer more consistency as far as distance control goes, than some of the putters out there with a polymer insert. I know I like to be able to tell how far I am going to hit the ball by how hard I hit it, rather than it coming off the face too hot.
> My Odyssey feels great, but especially on shorter putts, sometimes it seems like the ball takes off alot faster than it should.


My Golfsmith putter does seem to deaden the blow on the ball just enough that I can make a more aggressive stroke on those short putts without overpowering them. It cured me of the yips, and I was seriously considering giving up the game because my short putting was so bad. It is definitely not as hot a face as my old Odyssey putter is. It did take some getting used to on the longer putts, but I've made believers out of the guys I play with regularly. Like I said above, I love it (I've been using it for a year now), and I wouldn't trade it for 3 Camerons.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm gald to hear that you found a putter to keep you in the game Rick other wise I wouldn't of pick up some very handy tips from your post. I would of just been here picking on my older American mate and not learning anything.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'm gald to hear that you found a putter to keep you in the game Rick other wise I wouldn't of pick up some very handy tips from your post. I would of just been here picking on my older American mate and not learning anything.


I better have have another cup of coffee, I not able to compete with the Lad this morning...aaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I better have have another cup of coffee, I not able to compete with the Lad this morning...aaaaaaahhhhh


It's ok Bob you can ease up on the coffee I'm going home now and off to sleep so you can have sometime to think of some good posts. Just a quick thought maybe we should try and stay on topic in a few thread just for something different enjoy your day.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Isn't it cool the way this forum has grown to be truly worldwide. Thanks to the popularity of golf, it makes a great benefit to us to make friends all over the globe.

It's nice to know when I'm sleeping, someone down under is protecting the interests of my favorite game.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Isn't it cool the way this forum has grown to be truly worldwide. Thanks to the popularity of golf, it makes a great benefit to us to make friends all over the globe.
> 
> It's nice to know when I'm sleeping, someone down under is protecting the interests of my favorite game.


Now Dennis your boosting his ego...he hits every thing else on the couse but that big patch of green with a 3.5 inch hole. Now yours truely at least gets to the sand protecting that green spot


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'm gald to hear that you found a putter to keep you in the game Rick other wise I wouldn't of pick up some very handy tips from your post. I would of just been here picking on my older American mate and not learning anything.


Rick it is just devastating that blaspheme should erupt. knowing that I've open his mind to the wonderful world of golf making his mind more astute and inspiring his thirst for the holy grail of better golf, to seek out, research his aspirations through the wisdom of the American golfer because there is no better.

When you call me old I resemble that remark


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> When you call me old I resemble that remark


OK children, don't upset the Ancient Moderator.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> OK children, don't upset the Ancient Moderator.


For give me for swearing on the forum. I should know better than to use the "OLD" word in your presence. Altough I'm 18 days your juniorI shall comply


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Isn't it cool the way this forum has grown to be truly worldwide. Thanks to the popularity of golf, it makes a great benefit to us to make friends all over the globe.
> 
> It's nice to know when I'm sleeping, someone down under is protecting the interests of my favorite game.


Thanks Dennis I'll make sure I keep Bob in line. And I'll try and not use the old word on the forum. I'll just have to think of other creative ways to pick on Bob.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Rick it is just devastating that blaspheme should erupt. knowing that I've open his mind to the wonderful world of golf making his mind more astute and inspiring his thirst for the holy grail of better golf, to seek out, research his aspirations through the wisdom of the American golfer because there is no better.
> 
> When you call me old I resemble that remark


Wht exatly have you opened my mind up to Bob? My comment earlier was that I had receive some very useful tips off Rick you may need to get your eyes tested or is there still a coffee stain over your screen? Also I don't thnk that it matters which part of this big wide world you come from there are always some people with useful advice and some that just give advice.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Wht exatly have you opened my mind up to Bob? My comment earlier was that I had receive some very useful tips off Rick you may need to get your eyes tested or is there still a coffee stain over your screen? Also I don't thnk that it matters which part of this big wide world you come from there are always some people with useful advice and some that just give advice.



Yes, I concur that you have received fine tips from people more knowledgable than I, but since my game is below sea level and my comebacks are suffering. you have out scored me in the last two days causing ,as I stated before, to spray coffee on my screen,I had to give myself the Hymlic(sic) manuver on myself " picking on my older American Mate" its tough when you inhale toast, I could have choked from laughing so hard. And to use that word that starts with an O has a L in the middle and a D at the end is cursing to Dennis and I. We are still 20 years of age in our thinking. Thats why our wives keep telling us to grow up. there are other posts and you'll never know what this geezer is up to.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm am sure my friend that you will come back firing sooner or later just don't choke on your toast. And as for the word that shall not be mention I have said I'll try and not use that said word. As the saying goes "Growing old in mandatory but Growing up is optional". Sorry I use the word but It was a quote.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Isn't it cool the way this forum has grown to be truly worldwide. Thanks to the popularity of golf, it makes a great benefit to us to make friends all over the globe.
> 
> Dennis: So true, I'm sure that none of the forum members never give their golf buddies a hard time on the course, its strictly business.
> This is why this forum is simular to playing golf: Everyone so far is helpful to give advise on equipment, teaching tips etc. plus a good ribbing. this is why I can't go to Austrailia, Miami, Columbus, Littleton, Canada right now we'd be laughing so hard we most likely couldn't hit the ball


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> DennisM said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it cool the way this forum has grown to be truly worldwide. Thanks to the popularity of golf, it makes a great benefit to us to make friends all over the globe.
> ...


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Personally, I wouldn't spend the money because I'm a fairly good putter with almost any putter I have ever tried, provided the head had enough weight to it that I could feel it. Without the heavier head, I tend to get "flippy" and make figure eights with my stroke. Give me that weight, whether in a blade or a mallet, and my stroke straightens out pretty well. The shape or brand is of virtually no importance to me, but some of the new shapes that look like the Starship Enterprise are a bit too far out and I'll have to see and try them before I can just blindly rush off to buy one.


I have a question about the weight of the putter, and you have much more experience and variety of putters than I. I traded in a fairly "light headed" putter someone donated to me, when I was just starting, for my Ping UGLE. I liked the heavier head, as my lag putts shots with the first putter always seemed too weak.

I notice, however, that with the heavier head that I have a harder time keeping my wrists from breaking. I have a good, standard setup, a V with my arms, and so on. But to keep my wrists absolutely still I find myself gripping tightly on the putter. Is it OK for there to be a (tiny) bit of motion in my wrists with the heavier putter? I am NOT using my wrists to add to the motion of the putting stroke. Any motion in my wrists seems to be passive, because of the inertia of the putter.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

It is ok, provided it isn't excessive. There should be some lag on the forward stroke, followed by a releasing of the clubhead at impact. It's better to stay loose and let the clubface do its job. Keep your wrists quiet, but relaxed.


----------

